

Free, open, secure and convenient communications - mtgx
https://fosdem.org/2013/schedule/event/free_open_secure_communications/

======
daenney
That was a fun pannel. Though they took to long to introduce the speakers it
was an interesting talk. The only real issue I had is that most of what was
said we already knew.

There's been some great work in integrating all this technologies for free
open and secure communications but what I really missed was that it didn't
really focus on how to get it out there to everyone.

Like one of the speakers said, we're the 1% that knows this stuff but we need
to get the other 99% too. I would've liked if the pannel focussed more on that
instead of interoperability of SIP, XMPP, other tech and patting each other on
the back a bit too much.

